# Four Seasons Resort will be coming to Walt Disney World!!!



## icydog (Sep 2, 2008)

I found this in the All Ears Newsletter published by Deb Willis
Not only is Disney providing land there will be a Four Seasons hotel, upscale housing and a Resident's Club. Whoopeee!! FS is coming to Disney World!!!

"Walt Disney World Co. has finalized the sale of 298 acres of land to Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts for a hotel and golf course that will anchor a new luxury resort announced last year as part of an expansion of Walt Disney World Resort. Located along the northeast border of Walt Disney World, the resort will include a 445-room Four Seasons hotel, Residence Club (fractional ownership vacation homes) and 18-hole championship golf course, as well as custom single- and multi-family vacation homes. WATG (Wimberly Allison Tong & Goo) is the design architect for the hotel. The Addison Mizner-inspired design, sometimes referred to as Palm Beach style, is reminiscent of turn-of-the century resorts found on Florida's east coast. First announced in March 2007, the project's initial site preparation work began earlier this year, with building construction expected to begin next year. The hotel is anticipated to open by 2012. The project will be built in phases over the next 8 to 10 years."


----------



## fadedgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought about holding out for this, but then I got a pricing sheet for the Four Seasons at Jackson Hole.

Wow!  $195,000 buy-in for a Winter 1/14th share, Two Bedroom.  Maintenance Fees are nearly $600.00 per month.

I can't wait to see how they price their resort at WDW!


----------



## fadedgirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Just to clarify my post above, those prices where for the "shared residences", not the typical time-share.

Four Seasons does have a more standard timeshare type available for purchase, where one usually buys one or two weeks per year.  This is (usually) cheaper than purchasing a "shared residence".


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 24, 2008)

I am sure it won't be any more or less then the other Four Seasons. Its still Orlando, it will have a golf course and be close to WDW. But that is all it has going for it.....but hopefully I'll be able to trade in one day!


----------



## lprstn (Sep 24, 2008)

Too rich for my blood...


----------



## Carl D (Sep 26, 2008)

icydog said:


> "Walt Disney World Co. has finalized the sale of 298 acres of land to Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts for a hotel and golf course that will anchor a new luxury resort announced last year as part of an expansion of Walt Disney World Resort...."


Does anyone else see the contradiction in this quote?


----------

